# Happy First Birthday Delgado!!



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy birthday to my baby boy who was born a year ago today! He really is a fantastic dog and I couldn't be happier :wub:

Playing with one of his new toys (already almost destroyed after a few days )



















Another favourite toy, keeping it close! lol










More randoms



















Photos from Delgado and Samson's playdate last week





































































































Delgado with Tia, my parent's lab












Can't forget Jazzy as well


----------



## PuppyKono (Jun 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday!! :birthday: What a beautiful coat!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:birthday: and Many more!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

PuppyKono said:


> Happy Birthday!! :birthday: What a beautiful coat!


Thanks  He's blowing it hardcore this week! :crazy:


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Delgado called me and said he wants to join his fellow Canadian GSD here in sunny Florida!

Happy birthday, beautiful boy! Love his coloring!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> Delgado called me and said he wants to join his fellow Canadian GSD here in sunny Florida!
> 
> Happy birthday, beautiful boy! Love his coloring!


One of these days...I've been twice and loved it . I'm sure Delgado would enjoy the beaches along with a great playmate


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Happy first birthday, Delgado! :happyboogie: 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Would be awesome Shanna. I would love to see you and I admit I'd love to get my hands on the sleek black fur!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Happy First Birthday Delgado!! You are certainly a handsome boy!
Best wishes for many more!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

For his birthday dinner he had some fresh beef added to his kibble, he actually took more then 15 seconds to eat! I was truly impressed :laugh: 

He got three new toys and a bag of new treats, he's been enjoying his day immensely but he hasn't slept with everything going on so I think he's seriously going to crash tonight


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

He's beautiful, gotta love the bi-colors! Happy b-day big guy! :cake: Cute poodle too. :wub:

Posts like these make me feel slightly better about already planning my pups 6 month half birthday. :crazy:


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Happy first birthday!! I hope you have many, many, many more with each one greeting you with perfect health! 

What a gorgeous boy!!


----------

